# Anubias cv. 'Nangi'



## Авось

Hello everybody!
I bad understand english. I live in the Ukraine. Plants of genus Anubias - my hobby.

I interest reliable information on Anubias cv. 'Nangi'. Photo of young plant? Photo of adult plant? Photo of flower?

This truth, that _Anubias cv. 'Nangi'_ = _Anubias barteri var. nana_ x _Anubias gilleti_?

I know that, presumably, the author of this hybrid - Robert A. Gasser (http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Persons/Gasser/Gasser.html) Truth this?

That you else be aware of this person and its work on plants of genus Anubias?

I will be very grateful to all who will respond.


----------



## AaronT

Does it look like this? The plant in the picture was obtained by me as Anubias 'Gasser' from a friend in Florida who knew Robert Gasser. It is a hybrid, but I do not know of what two species.


----------



## Авось

*AaronT*, thanks for the answer.
Else for the information the reference to the polish site - http://akwa-mania.mud.pl/rosliny/an gilleti.html
I have a plant, which I bought under name An. 'Nangi'.
But I have bases to doubt competence of the seller.
This plant from my collection, grown up over water -  (Photo from 23.04.08 )
I saw samples of this plant in height of 1 metre, which have been grown up in the closed pool.
It much more, than height of plant Anubias gilletii.
Therefore I very much doubt that this hybrid plant on the basis of Anubias gilletii.
Me any information about Robert Gasser and its firm still interests.


----------



## AaronT

I wish I had more information on it. Unfortunately, my understanding is that Mr. Gasser didn't leave behind very much documentation as to his methods and findings. It's a real shame that so much of that information is now lost to the hobby.


----------



## Авось

If I learn something, I necessarily will inform you.
For information a reference to russia site - http://www.cool-aquarium.ru/catalog.php?item=113
"Поставки осуществляются питомником P. Schneider, Zuzugen (Швейцария)" - "Deliveries are carried out by nursery P. Schneider, Zuzugen (Switzerland)"
http://www.wolfgang-ise.de/echinodoren/gaertnerei/schneider.htm - A visit with Peter Schneider in Zuzgen, Switzerland.
Stayed to hear its e-mail.
All thanks.


----------



## Авось

Авось;462315 said:


> If I learn something, I necessarily will inform you.


I was answered with mister Peter Schneider - the firm founder "*Aquarium Perle*"

To contact it it is possible through *AQUARIUM PERLE VERLAG*

It has sent me the information:
"Anubias nangi wurden bei mir in emerser Kultur niemals über 15 cm hoch; submers wird sie höchstens 10 cm hoch.
Ich habe meine Anubias nangi vor vielen Jahren von Herrn Gasser bezogen und nachher selber jahrelang vermehrt und verkauft.
Anubias nangi hat ein viel zarteres Blatt (submers und emers) als alle andern mir bekannten Anubias-Arten und wächst auch etwas schneller als andere Arten dieser Gattung. Sie ist darum eine äusserst wertvolle Art für den Vordergrund eines Aquariums"


----------



## miremonster

Hello Avos',


Авось;472387 said:


> "Anubias nangi wurden bei mir in emerser Kultur niemals über 15 cm hoch; submers wird sie höchstens 10 cm hoch.
> Ich habe meine Anubias nangi vor vielen Jahren von Herrn Gasser bezogen und nachher selber jahrelang vermehrt und verkauft.
> Anubias nangi hat ein viel zarteres Blatt (submers und emers) als alle andern mir bekannten Anubias-Arten und wächst auch etwas schneller als andere Arten dieser Gattung. Sie ist darum eine äusserst wertvolle Art für den Vordergrund eines Aquariums"


Here a translation attempt of P. Schneider's infos into my elementary "English"  :

"Anubias „nangi" never grew higher than 15 cm in my emersed culture; submersed it grows maximum 10 cm high.
I've obtained my Anubias "nangi" many years ago from Mr. Gasser and then I've propagated and sold it for years myself.
Anubias "nangi" has a much more delicate leaf (submersed and emersed) than all other Anubias species known to me and grows somewhat faster than the other species, too. It is therefore a most valuable species for the foreground of an aquarium."


----------



## AaronT

Thanks miremonster. It's definitely different then. The Gasser hybrid I have is much larger, more the size of normal barteri only with the longer leaves.


----------



## miremonster

Does Peter Schneider still cultivate his version of A. nangi? Most interesting plant.
Schneider's photo on the left has the underline: "Emersed form of Anubias nangi (the submersed plant looks very similar, but the leaves are then rather horizontally arranged)."
His drawings on the right show the difference between his A. nangi (leaf tip acuminate: with concave curves) and A. barteri and A. heterophylla (leaf tip obtuse-acute).


----------



## Авось

miremonster, thanks for text translation.
For me and english, and Deutsche language problem-solving:-(
Therefore I communicate at this forum a little.
Call on us - http://www.tropica.ru/forum/index.php?showforum=35:welcome:


----------



## miremonster

Interesting forum, I can try to read there, using a dictionary. Alas, in spite of Russian lessons then during my school time in East Berlin, I can hardly write one sentence in Russian now...


----------



## Slivun

Авось;472918 said:


> Call on us - http://www.tropica.ru/forum/index.php?showforum=35:welcome:





miremonster said:


> Interesting forum, I can try to read there, using a dictionary. Alas, in spite of Russian lessons then during my school time in East Berlin, I can hardly write one sentence in Russian now...


Some days ago We started a new project concerning the genus Anubias. It is international bulletin, which presents highlights of the Russian Anubias Forum. This forum is devoted to the growing of Anubias-plants, their systematization, etc. If you are interested you can visit next Web page www.anubias-engl.blogspot.com The Germany version is available at http://anubias-deutsch.blogspot.com . Your comments are welcome!


----------



## miremonster

Hello Slivun, 
thank You! Very interesting article and a great project!
Heiko


----------



## miremonster

I'm reanimating an ancient thread:
Has anybody managed to get the true Anubias "nangi" in the meanwhile?

Now the Italian company Anubias sells in-vitro plants labeled as Anubias sp. "nangi", I can't judge if they are the true one. The leaves of the young plantlets are roundish.


----------



## miremonster

Another attempt to reanimate this thread:
By any chance, has anyone managed to get unequivocal Anubias "Nangi"?

The alleged "Nangi" from tissue culture, mentioned in my last thread, is becoming quite large in a tank (no photos yet), and the leaves don't show the broadly lanceolate, acuminate shape of P. Schneider's original A. "Nangi" but look rather like those of Anubias barteri var. barteri. 

Has the true "Nangi" disappeared from cultivation?


----------

